# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  من أجمل قصائد الامام الشافعي

## عاصم

من اروع قصائد الامام الشافعى

تموت الأســـود في الغابات جوعا .... ولحم الضــــأن تأكـــــله الكــــلاب
وعبد قـــد ينـام على حــــــــــرير .... وذو نســــب مفارشــــــه الـــتراب
يخــــاطبني الســــفيه بكــــل قــبح .... فأكــــره أن أكــــون لـــــه مجــيبا
يزيــــد ســــــفاهة فأزيـــد حـــلما .... كعــــود زاده الإحــــــراق طــــيبا
نعـــيب زمـــاننا والعـــــيـب فــينا .... ومــــا لزمــــاننا عــــيب ســــوانا
ونهجــــوا ذا الزمــان بغـــير ذنب .... ولو نطــــق الزمـــــان لنا هجــانا
وليس الذئب يأكــل لحـــم بعـــض .... ويأكــــل بعضــــنا بعضــــا عـيانا
إذا المـرء لا يرعـــــاك إلا تكلفـــا .... فدعــــه ولا تكــــثر عليه التأســـفا
ففي الناس أبدال وفي الترك راحة .... وفي القلـــب صبر للحبيب ولو جفا
فما كل من تهواه يهـــــواك قــــلبه .... ولا كـــل من صافــــيته لك قد صفا
إذا لم يكــن صفـــــو الوداد طبيعة .... فلا خــــير في ود يجــــيء تكــــلفا
ولا خير في خــل يخــــون خـليله .... ويلقــــاه من بعد المــــودة بالجــــفا
وينكر عيشـا قد تقــــادم عهـــــده .... ويظهــــر ســـرا بالأمــــس قد خفا
سلام على الدنيا إذا لم يكــن بهــا .... صديق صدوق صادق الوعد منصفا

 :Smile2:  :Smile2:  :Smile2:  :Smile2:

----------


## hazem mohamed

شكرا وبارك الله فيك لك مني أجمل تحية

----------


## totate

ولد الامام الشافعي سنة 150 هـ (وهي السنة التي توفّي فيها أبو حنيفة) في حيّ اليمن في غزة في فلسطين، وقيل في عسقلان مات أبوه وهو صغير فحملته أمه إلى مكة وهو ابن سنتين لئلا يضيع نسبه، فنشأ بها وقرأ القرآن وهو ابن سبع سنين وأقبل على الرمي حتى فاق فيه الأقران وصار يصيب من عشرة أسهم تسعة، ثم أقبل على العربية والشرع فبرع في ذلك وتقدم، ثم حُبب إليه الفقه، فحفظ الموطأ وهو ابن عشر، وأفتى وهو ابن خمس عشرة سنة، يقول عن نفسه: «كنت أنا في الكتاب أسمع المعلّم يلقن الصبي الآية فأحفظها أنا، ولقد كان الصبيان يكتبون ما يُملى عليهم فإلى أن يفرغ المعلّم من الإملاء عليهم قد حفظت جميع ما أملى، فقال لي ذات يوم: ما يحل لي أن آخذ منك شيءً

----------

